# Best Halloween Compilations



## favrit (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm trying to get together a large amount of halloween music to play at my bookshop during the Halloween season (Dec. 26-Thanksgiving). So I'm looking for Suggestions (I'm more into actual music than ambient soundscapes, and sound effects)
Here's some that I've found that I enjoy
Horror Hop and Monster Bob put out by buffalo bop records. These 2 cd's contain an amazing array of halloween 50's style novely music that you don't hear much if at all. 
Haunted House "20 tracks to make you jump in the night" halloween music from the twenties and thirties. Fats Waller, Ma Rainey, even Bing Croby doing the Headless Horseman song. 
Classics from the Crypt. Spooky classical, some are a little long for my short attention span. 
Drews famous Horror Movie themes. just like what the title indicates. 

So If anyone knows of some good Halloween Music Cd's let me know
Thanks
Frank


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I will have to compile a list of them. I can never get enough Halloween music though. Love the oldies. Love the new ones too!
I have spent a lot of time this year listening to haunt scapes instead of songs, but I will have to get back into singing along with things like "the blob" this coming year.

--------
Larry M.


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

You left out "The Monster Mash"!! I am deeply offended! It is my fave Halloween song. Put in "The Monster Mash"!! *goes off in a sulk*

---A Vampyre Laydee--- "My BITE is worse than my signature!"


----------



## Vampyre (Jun 15, 2003)

If you want some music this has no words, but is really pretty and "haunting" try Midnight Syndicate: Vampyre
I love listening to this CD!! I go to sleep to it just about every night. It may be really freaky sounding to some but to me it is very nice. Perfect for a haunted house or something of that sort....

I may be a little vampyre,
but I'm real tough and mean,
fangs like these you've never seen!


----------



## Zaurusman (Jun 16, 2003)

Switchblade Symphony has an album titled "Bread and Jam for ..." or something like that, and it has some Hallowe'en-flavored dark music on it. The sound track to Bram Stoker's Dracula is Hallowe'enish, too.

HTH

- Zaurusman


----------



## Johnny-Skeleton (Jun 28, 2002)

. . . and for anyone looking for something a bit more modern than monster mash (not to say that it isn't one of the greatest songs) i would suggest you purchase HALLOWEEN HOOTENANNY, put out on Zombie-a -go-go Records in 98. It's perfect for those occasions where Dr. Demento and Purple People Eater just won't do . . . .


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

About three years ago K-Mart was selling a compilation of Halloween songs on CD.
On the cover is a photo of a blond girl with her hair sort of billowing behind her for some reason?
This was taken in the wine cellar of my house the Raven's Grin Inn in Mount Carroll, Ilinois.
Of course K-Mart sends me my royalty check like "Clock-work" every month for this....sure they do,...if your "Clock" was run over in the drive way by a garbage truck!
This photo was an out-take from the National Geographic World cover on the October 1996 issue.
The little girl's hair looks "Billowy" because they had a fan blowing on her, for about 2 hours, in a room that is only 53 degrees!
Ain't it fun being a "model"? She was just a local girl.
So now you know!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Buzz Works House of Nightmares (the entire CD) is fabulous...some of them even are pretty sounding and a lot are creepy but it is all ambient music.
Nox Arcana Carnival of Lost Souls
also Buzz Works Zombie Influx...though I would suggest going through and testing each one out...some have a narrator whereas most are just music.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't forget too that Pandora has several different Halloween Themed stations that will be up and running as Halloween approaches...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Some of my favorite compilations were never on CD but downloaded from blogs. My archive is at home but I'll throw a few off the top of my head...

Ghouls With Attitude ... a 2 CD set of old rarities, similar to what you might hear on Monster Bop and Horror Hop (from a blog)
Scar Stuff - Spook Party and Ghoularama ... 2 mix-type CDs with good variety and great track-to-track transitions (from a blog)
Monster Party 2000 ... If you like Halloween Hootenanny mentioned above, you'll like this one too
Halloween Stomp ... If you like Haunted House - 20 tracks, you will like this similar mix of 20s - 40s music

Also good mixes by bloggers, such as Reverend Frost, Dan Augustine, alabamudclay, and Dartman to name but a few.

I'll document some more when I gets home. I like the older tracks myself, though I also like some of the horrorbilly stuff.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't forget "These Ghoulish Things" CD.

Then there's always the old Children's Favorites "Halloween Sounds And Music For Your Parties ", Halloween Games Songs And Stories", "Halloween Music To Tickle Your Funny Bone" and "Spooky Halloween" to name a few.


----------



## bindlegrim (Oct 9, 2005)

Iin the spirit of Halloween Stomp and The Haunted House try...

Hipster Halloween - 40 songs, 1930s
Halloween Classics: Songs that Scared the Bloomers off your Great Grandma
The Devil's Songbook - All over the place as far as time frames
Up Jumped the Devil - Lots of vintage blues and jazz

There's a bunch more tunes not on any compilations that I've been finding and putting on a live365 station Bindlegrim Halloween.

Also for rock schlock vintage 50s music check out the Halloween shows on wfmu Fool's Paradise with Rex: http://wfmu.org/FPWR/


----------



## yourcostumebox (Aug 6, 2012)

Might be a bit obvious, but surely Thriller?

I know it's overdone, but it always gets everyone dancing. 

Also check out Alice Cooper for a LOT of good songs. 'I Love The Dead' is my personal Halloween fave!


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Aug 31, 2007)

New Wave Halloween; Elvira's Haunted Hits 1 & 2; Southern Culture on the Skids "Zombified" album; most anything by Rob Zombie especially the Past, Present, Future album (although some of his songs are a bit rough for public consumption), the Meteors (same caution), the Cramps (same caution), Zombina and the Skeletone Five, the Neanderthals, the Horror Pops, the two Scooby Doo Movie soundtracks, Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack, Disney "Magic Kingdom Events Party Music (Halloween parade and celebration music), Andrew Gold, Creepshow, Necromantix, Alice Cooper. Sorry I got carried away. You asked for compilations and much of what I've listed is not that. But maybe it will be helpful. I will try to add more later.


----------

